# wildwind british labs anyone heard of them



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

i am looking into getting my first hunting retriever so i really dont want to spend to much on a dog becasue i am learning to train dogs and i found this breed and they want 800 for the pup and 300 for shipping does anyone know anybody that has gotten a dog from this place heres the webpage

http://www.wildwindbritlabs.com/index.php


----------

